# Radio Tower Flats - Deja Vous, all over again.



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Sounds like you are on to something. I have read on this forum that if there is no pic then it didn't happen! ;D

We like pics!


----------



## gary0319 (Jan 16, 2013)

OK here's the pics.........

24" Spec April 26, 2014









23" Spec April 25, 2015


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

your story sounds a little fishy to me.....


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

That's a great trout area. The deep flats just south of the Ca' d' zany hold some fatties as well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2015)

The best fisherman keep a journal. I am not that good yet.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Did you mark the spot on your GPS. And what did your sonar say. There is a reason those fish are there


----------

